# Best 90/10 river/lake rig that is NOT a Coosa



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

Bought a simple FS sit in last year crazy cheap. It has served me well but I am need of an upgrade. Did an overnight with SMB and Flannel of the SW forum (check out the post if you haven't already) and I need more storage space as well as a sit on top design. I really like the sit in but man it's a pain to get in/out of for a guy 6ft and 300 lbs. 

So the Coosa is THE river boat. We all know that. Problem is weight capcity of 350. With me and gear needed for overnights not gonna work. Need something more substantial capacity. 

What are the suggestions? I'm thinking Big Rig... But I need something tough and suitable for the fast and often treacherous Mad...

Thoughts please?


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

You could always buy my Ride 11.5 so I can buy a Coosa


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

Flannel_Carp said:


> You could always buy my Ride 11.5 so I can buy a Coosa



You little guys and your Coosas make me sick ! &#128540;


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

BigRig all the way. That thing is WAY more maneuverable than most people think. I've taken it down a few streams that are dicier than the Mad and that boat always surprises me.
Second choice would be the NuCanoe. Again, don't judge it by it's cover. It can handle something like the Mad with ease. In fact, it may handle better for you than the BigRig just because you'll likely be floating a little higher.


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

Bubbagon said:


> BigRig all the way. That thing is WAY more maneuverable than most people think. I've taken it down a few streams that are dicier than the Mad and that boat always surprises me.
> 
> Second choice would be the NuCanoe. Again, don't judge it by it's cover. It can handle something like the Mad with ease. In fact, it may handle better for you than the BigRig just because you'll likely be floating a little higher.



I have indeed checked out the nuecanoe. Looks neat. The big rig just has soooo many features. Only thing I was worried about is it's fast and dicey water handling characteristics. If you say it's fine Bubba I believe you 100%!

And thanks for the hammock recommendation you have a while back in the kayak overnight thread. Bought a skeeter Beeter pro by grand trunk. Thing is a beast. Good looking out! Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Bubba and I paddled Sunday where we put in on Alum Creek about a mile above it's confluence with Big Walnut. Bubba put his fourteen-year-old boy in a Big Rig, and he already had the big fish of the trip before we got to the confluence. Mind you, this is on very twisty and small creek. He paddled the most of the 6.6 miles standing and casting. At one bridge that seemed to be blocked by a logjam, he paddled up for an assessment while Bubba and I were holding back. He said, "I got it, Dad!" and plowed right over some submerged limbs covered with garbage.

It's a beast to load. I think it is impossible to do on top of an SUV unless you have two guys or a very expensive loading system on your rack...or a trailer...or a truck.


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

streamstalker said:


> Bubba and I paddled Sunday where we put in on Alum Creek about a mile above it's confluence with Big Walnut. Bubba put his fourteen-year-old boy in a Big Rig, and he already had the big fish of the trip before we got to the confluence. Mind you, this is on very twisty and small creek. He paddled the most of the 6.6 miles standing and casting. At one bridge that seemed to be blocked by a logjam, he paddled up for an assessment while Bubba and I were holding back. He said, "I got it, Dad!" and plowed right over some submerged limbs covered with garbage.
> 
> It's a beast to load. I think it is impossible to do on top of an SUV unless you have two guys or a very expensive loading system on your rack...or a trailer...or a truck.



Full size F150. I never yak alone. Always with another that has a full size truck as well ...


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Checkout the Predator MX (?) it has great reviews but might not make your weight requirement. Is the Coosa 12 capable of a higher payload?

Putting the scuppers in will decrease your draft and increase your payload, but I can't tell you how much. You'll need to put on in the water to check that out.


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

backlashed said:


> Checkout the Predator MX (?) it has great reviews but might not make your weight requirement. Is the Coosa 12 capable of a higher payload?
> 
> Putting the scuppers in will decrease your draft and increase your payload, but I can't tell you how much. You'll need to put on in the water to check that out.



They do have the specs for the Coosa HD online now weight limit is 400 pounds but the dang thing is $1700 I really like the features on the big rig better than the Coosa at this point I think and it's only 1500


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## FishFrenzy89 (May 18, 2009)

i absolutely love my ride 135. i can stand on one leg in the thing lol.. super stable and the weight capacity is 550lbs..... it is a little long for the creek at 13.5 ft but it actually turns very well for a kayak this long. had it in a creek for the first time today and she did fine.


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

My bet is the new Coosa HD!


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

Yakphisher said:


> My bet is the new Coosa HD!



400 weight capacity be ok you think with regular use of me (300) and gear (60-70)?

I know once I loaded current yak and approached limit thing was much more tippy than normal and SLUGGISH! 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

ML1187 said:


> 400 weight capacity be ok you think with regular use of me (300) and gear (60-70)?
> 
> I know once I loaded current yak and approached limit thing was much more tippy than normal and SLUGGISH!
> 
> ...



Coosas don't generally tip, but I've seen people fall off of them at least a dozen times. If staying dry is a concern, the Big Rig is hands down a better choice. I've never seen the HD in action, but I'm guessing its stability isn't very different from the original Coosa. I think the HD would be a great boat if you also did lake fishing a lot, and if you put your seat into the low position, you'll be plenty stable in current. I'll bet every time I saw someone fall off of a Coosa it was when the seat was in the high position.


----------



## shwookie (Jun 15, 2007)

ML1187 said:


> 400 weight capacity be ok you think with regular use of me (300) and gear (60-70)?
> 
> I know once I loaded current yak and approached limit thing was much more tippy than normal and SLUGGISH!
> 
> ...


Geared up you and me are pretty close in weight, you've got me by a bit. A coosa works just fine for me. I don't think I would eliminate it based on weight cap. I just don't use the seat in the high position. Paddles fine as well. You may not care still for it, but I thought you could use some actual info from a guy in your ballpark using the boat you say wont work. 

A Coosa HD would be even better I imagine.


----------



## shwookie (Jun 15, 2007)

I will bet $500 Internet fake dollars that you end up with a Big Rig...


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

Got to check out the feel free Lure 11.5 it is a thing of kayak fishing beauty! the seat was the biggest selling feature for me. There is not another seat more comfortable for a kayak IMO. Its like fishing from a lazy boy! And it has a 425# weight capacity. You'd be welcome to paddle mine sometime if you'd like.

http://feelfreeus.com/kayaks/fishing-kayaks/lure-11-5/


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

So here's my feedback. A LOT of boats can get it done, as in they can handle the weight capacity and support standing positions, etc...
But weight capacity and handling are funny things. Sometimes an extra 50-60 pounds make a boat handle much differently.
I said this at the beginning of the season, and after paddling a LOT of boats this year I'll say it again:

If you're a big guy (260#+) and you want to fish rivers, the BigRig is THE boat. If standing is really important, consider a NuCanoe.

I've got a BigRig on top of my truck right now. And I have a very open social calendar lately ( lol). If want to meet up somewhere tonight and give it a paddle, I'd be into a chance to get on some water.
I don't mind driving a bit. if you're up for it, let me know.


----------



## FishFrenzy89 (May 18, 2009)

The big rig would definitely fit your needs. I wanted a big stable kayak and decided to go with the Wilderness systems ride 135 because it is 13lbs lighter and can actually hold 100 more pounds than the big rig. It isn't as wide as the big rig but is super stable. I weigh 235 and can balance on one leg in mine.


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

Bubbagon said:


> So here's my feedback. A LOT of boats can get it done, as in they can handle the weight capacity and support standing positions, etc...
> But weight capacity and handling are funny things. Sometimes an extra 50-60 pounds make a boat handle much differently.
> I said this at the beginning of the season, and after paddling a LOT of boats this year I'll say it again:
> 
> ...



Much appreciated Bubba! Have parent teacher conference tonight so no playing for me. I'm about 90% sold on the BR. The weight is the only thing that really stinks. Def gonna need a good cart!


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

The Feel Free Lure 11.5 has a wheel!

Whatever you decide to buy be sure to stop by White Water Warehouse in Dayton. The know their stuff and will treat you right. I won't buy another new kayak anywhere else!


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

yakfish said:


> The Feel Free Lure 11.5 has a wheel!


I think the Lure 11.5 is a well designed boat....except for that wheel. 
I've used that wheel a few times, and it's rough. The entire boat is balanced on that little 1/2" wide wheel. Like I said, it was rough.

Whatever you get, it's probably going to be kind of heavy. So a decent cart is a must. NOT a scupper cart, heard too many bad stories.


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

yakfish said:


> The Feel Free Lure 11.5 has a wheel!
> 
> Whatever you decide to buy be sure to stop by White Water Warehouse in Dayton. The know their stuff and will treat you right. I won't buy another new kayak anywhere else!



That sure does look like a nice one Yak! WW are great folks I've went to their demo days before. Unfortunately they don't carry the Jackson fishing line. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

Must of missed that weight issue but like already has been mentioned in the post there a many good boats that will work for you. They will all do the job well but only you can know which one you like the most but again you there will be no wrong choices so good luck. Try them all bore deciding!


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

ML1187 said:


> That sure does look like a nice one Yak! WW are great folks I've went to their demo days before. Unfortunately they don't carry the Jackson fishing line.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


Columbus Kayak carries JK and along The Backpackers shop in Sheffield Lake.


----------



## The Outdoor Connection (Jan 21, 2012)

ML1187 said:


> I never yak alone. Always with another...
> 
> For the novices: always take a buddy when you're on the water, let alone moving water.


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

Bubbagon said:


> I think the Lure 11.5 is a well designed boat....except for that wheel.
> I've used that wheel a few times, and it's rough. The entire boat is balanced on that little 1/2" wide wheel. Like I said, it was rough.
> 
> Whatever you get, it's probably going to be kind of heavy. So a decent cart is a must. NOT a scupper cart, heard too many bad stories.


I guess I should have put that little laughing face after mentioning the wheel! Lol. If there was one thing i would change and the Feelfree Lure it would be the wheel. I works if you keep the kayak balanced and upright while you roll it but a cart would make the task much easier. That is one of my winter projects actually. I would have much preffered the replaceable keel protector that the WS Ride 115 has.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

The Outdoor Connection said:


> ML1187 said:
> 
> 
> > I never yak alone. Always with another...
> ...


----------



## JKadam (Apr 4, 2011)

One more vote for the Lure 11.5. It's stable, maneuverable, and I can be out for hours without getting uncomfortable.


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

Predator 13 is the kayak I have and I absolutely love it. I've fished Lake Erie, Reservoirs, and rivers and it's a blast. Its nice to be able to stand up and stretch, very stable. Its rated for 425 lbs.


----------



## Crawdude (Feb 6, 2013)

My boat, a Madriver Legend 15, has a capacity of 960 lbs, only weighs 66 lbs, is easy to get out of, is stable and maneuverable, and will handle class III whitewater. You can also carry a couple weeks worth of camping gear. The only criteria that doesn't match what your looking for is that it's a canoe. Seriously though, we should meet up sometime and you can take it for a spin if you want to consider the canoe option. Personally I think it's the most fun you can have paddling.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

I paddle a MadRiver Legend 15, turn it around and solo paddle it.
Crawdude has a STRONG point. If you haven't looked at, or more importantly PADDLED a downriver canoe, you should. It's a treat!


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

Crawdude said:


> My boat, a Madriver Legend 15, has a capacity of 960 lbs, only weighs 66 lbs, is easy to get out of, is stable and maneuverable, and will handle class III whitewater. You can also carry a couple weeks worth of camping gear. The only criteria that doesn't match what your looking for is that it's a canoe. Seriously though, we should meet up sometime and you can take it for a spin if you want to consider the canoe option. Personally I think it's the most fun you can have paddling.



Looks sweet Craw! I see a MSRP of close to 1800...that's steep!


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Crawdude (Feb 6, 2013)

ML1187 said:


> Looks sweet Craw! I see a MSRP of close to 1800...that's steep!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


There is no arguing that I suppose. It seemed reasonable at the time, probably because I wasn't married and didn't have a kid. Then again, rock climbing 5 days a week and weekend fishing trips seemed reasonable then too, sigh.


----------

